# 745i ignition system malfunction



## jalford (Sep 3, 2003)

In addition to suffering from an apparently non-correctable vibration, my 2003 745i has ignition system malfunctions. Recently, I inserted the remote control key and pressed the “Start” button. The engine started but the car’s information display flashed the message “Remote control is not in ignition lock. This can make it impossible to restart engine. Please contact the nearest BMW center”. Oddly, the car was running and the remote was in the ignition lock. I called dealership and they told me to turn the car off!?! I declined as I did not wish to be stuck roadside in a disabled car. Instead, I drove home and turned off the car. It would not start. Rather, it repeated the message “Remote control is not in ignition lock…” After a few tries I gave up, locked the car, and I did not retry starting it until the next morning. The next day, I started the car without incident. I called dealership and after several calls they advised that that this problem “happens occasionally” and “is nothing to worry about”…unless, of course you need to drive somewhere. The car is extremely unreliable and its repeated faults/failures (see my other posting) are disruptive, annoying and rob me of the piece of mind that I would expect from a brand new vehicle from a premium automobile manufacturer. Neither the dealership nor BMW Customer Service seems to care…anyway, the other weird thing I noticed is the steering wheel does not lock when the key is removed. Isn’t there a rule/law that says the steering must lock when the ignition key is removed?


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

If yours is the first year production, then probably have a few issues on quality. But wouldnt' able to start is NOT a normal thing to happen at all. Don't let the dealer tell you nonsenses. Either your key is the problem or the 'brain' of the car. Remember a while ago, the Thai Finanical Minsiter was locked inside his BMW 7 series because the computer broke down the nothing in the car would work. They had to break the window to free him from being toasted in the heat of Bangkok.


----------

